# how many push ups can you do?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

one after the other, all the way down and up?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

None, when I do it, I usually tremble so hard that it looks like I am about to fall apart in pieces


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

^Lol. I just dropped to the floor and did 15, lucky nobody is around because I looked completely insane doing it right there. But I ate a meal recently so that's my excuse for the small number. :b


----------



## FTD204 (Jun 20, 2011)

Consecutively, I can do about 30. I'm not at all in shape, so I'm sure you guys can do more lol.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

...Like, 10 XD


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

3 i think.............
not a big push up guy


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I tested just now, did 37. I usually do a few sets of about 20, slowly, for strength training, rather than doing as many as possible consecutively.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

about 20... really unfit


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

30.

With the wide grip pushup bar thing, with good form.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Last time I tried to see how many i can do was at 1am in the morning and i did 53. I could have eked a few more out but I didn't care. People usually get tired and start using improper form anyways.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

trendyfool said:


> ...Like, 10 XD


^ Me too. :yes


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

15 at most, I'm really weak.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

100 in 2 minutes


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Around 90


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

1, I have no upper body strength. :no


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

20 on a good day :teeth


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

About 100 full push-ups with a stop at the top before my forearms get exhausted.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe 10? I need to start doing them more.


----------



## rfiguero (Mar 31, 2011)

lil over 85 marine pushups chest to floor elbows lock XD


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

I just tried and was only able to eek out 11. That last one was tough, man. I was like, "UUURURggrrrrrUGGGHHHH" haha


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

40


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

40ish


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

when I started exercising I could do 7 and I worked my way up to about 30. I have not been working out so who knows how few I can do now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

10 - 20.

I need to build some stamina. :lol


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

0


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

There's a reason pushups are known as the smallpox of exercises - more than a few people have died mid-pushup, or were found dead in a pushup position. I can only imagine their last moments of agony. I'll leave this exercise alone, thank you very much.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not enough!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I just did 35. And that's with MAJOR menstrual cramping. On a normal day I do around 50.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Around 70 with my feet up on a chair.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

also, has the number always been roughly the same, or have you been able to do more, or less with time?


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Push ups girl style or boys style?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Like...2/3rds of one. 

I'm so sad


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Christina123 said:


> Push ups girl style or boys style?


The only ones that count!!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Christina123 said:


> Push ups girl style or boys style?


"Girl style" is a cop-out.

I do mine boys style.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Christina123 said:


> Push ups girl style or boys style?


I was thinking boys style


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Revenwyn said:


> I just did 35. And that's with MAJOR menstrual cramping. On a normal day I do around 50.


Damn, that's really good!

I could probably do 40 bent knee. And I do push-ups at least 3 days a week - in sets of 15!


----------



## Buzz180 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can do about 45-50 pushups,about 15 pull ups, and 80 situps and I go for a 4 mile run 3 times a week. :clap


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.42656+


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to be able to do a few hundred, in my Army days. But now it's sadly down to below 30!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I can only do 5 at most, usually 3 though


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> I used to be able to do a few hundred, in my Army days. But now it's sadly down to below 30!


A few hundred? Wow thats impressive!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> A few hundred? Wow thats impressive!


Young and doing them every day  I was pretty fit once.


----------



## Lee794 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been doing this recently - http://hundredpushups.com It's a fitness program involving nothing but push ups

I have had some improvement with it. And people who i know say it's helped them out.


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

45, chin to floor every time.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

20 real ones, closer to 40 when I start going really fast and don't actually go all the way down... I've been really focusing on them though, when I started I could do like 5.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lee794 said:


> I have been doing this recently - http://hundredpushups.com It's a fitness program involving nothing but push ups
> 
> I have had some improvement with it. And people who i know say it's helped them out.


Me too! It's awesome!!!


----------



## thatguy95 (Feb 22, 2011)

51


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Last time i checked like 1 month ago like 45. In the mean time no real exercise so i bet I can barely hit 30 now  I'm degrading.........:blank


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

More than 50.... 







Ok, not much more. 52.


----------



## SunnyFriday86 (Apr 16, 2011)

75 max.I can try to do more but i'll injure myself.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

30-35, with my feet elevated.


----------



## scorpio83 (Jun 21, 2011)

Quickly in one go 50. Before I'm exhausted 70-80.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

10 if I make sure my elbows aren't winging out.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

35ish

Would be a lot more but they're kind of a pointless exercise, so I don't bother doing them on a daily basis.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

5 real ones, but I can bang out 20 if I go fast and don't bend the whole way.

This thread is making me feel sad.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I can do 17 now...yay?


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

40 b)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

When in shape about 1000
Now, .201012


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

7ish


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dr House said:


> about 20... really unfit


A self-described "really unfit" chronic pain patient is topping my personal best by roughly 20. That would make me really really unfit.


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

50-75, I don't know I never tried to max out on pushups, lol. I know that 30 is when I start getting a little bit tired?


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

3 sets, 10 each


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

20 now, yayyy  (I'm lame, I know...)


----------

